# Show us your aftermarket grille



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
Mine's stock, but some of you have not-so stock.

Seth


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Is it ok if the grill is part of the bumper?


----------



## PhattyB13 (Apr 30, 2002)

here's a pic of mine.. I have since mounted it a different way and it looks much much better


----------



## tcn311 (Jul 17, 2002)




----------



## 1 WICKED SE-R (Apr 13, 2003)

i dont have a pic but, i had the grille that came on the 97 limited edition, i has just the outline that can be painted but the inside is black . i replace the black inside with wire mesh and it looked really good

___________________


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Erebuni grill #285


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

Chrome grille (I know we've all seen it)
PS. This may be for sale if the price is right, or will trade for a 98 sentra honeycomb grille


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)




----------



## CHI-B14SENTRA (May 1, 2002)

DryBoy said:


> *Chrome grille (I know we've all seen it)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



FOR A minute I thought that was my car lol, but noticed no tints


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Chrome grille too.  http://groups.msn.com/srac/shoebox.msnw?action=ShowPhoto&PhotoID=79


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

98 grille on my 97 sentra.

http://1997ga16de.nissanpower.com/cgi-bin/i/images/dsc02736.jpg


----------



## NX EXA (Mar 17, 2003)




----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Timbo said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got the same grill on a black 200 also. Yours looks good w/ the gunmetal lights.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

98 grill gutted out and meshed in.....


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

here is mine after I got my paint job. I currently have a different grill on. I'll get updated pics on that soon.


----------



## N8inNV (Nov 16, 2002)

how did u guys get the mesh to adhere to the grille?..


----------



## kristinspapi (Aug 29, 2002)




----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Now thats a unique grille.  ^^^


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

that is very different ^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

kristinspapi said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


very nice .

now for headlight n corners to match in stealth


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

I agree!!! ^^^^


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

N8inNV said:


> *how did u guys get the mesh to adhere to the grille?.. *


I used clear silicone or bend the grill at the ends to hold it to the grill itself.


----------



## Revolution (Dec 26, 2002)

Carbon Fiber =P


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

the infamous nis-knacks style chrome grille -- also notice my latest mini-mod, the nissan emblem on the very front of my hood. now i'm being told my car somewhat resembles a BMW from far away


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

Nice grille


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

*i have an update (added a lip too)*


----------



## SentraFi (Sep 25, 2002)

T-Rex Billet Grills!


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

I am digging your front end SentraFi


----------



## HLBulldog (Mar 12, 2003)

wow nice grill sentra fi, if only they made it for b14s


----------



## metro_se-r (May 5, 2003)

here's my syndicate grille


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

yo, where did you get that syndicate grille from? thats pretty sweet

heres mine http://members.cardomain.com/nissanracing08

on page 2

custom grille, 97 gutted, and filled with mesh painted chrome


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

go4broke44 said:


> *yo, where did you get that syndicate grille from? thats pretty sweet *


 ask ScorchN200sx. His username used to be SyndicateBro (which is what the grille was named after). I think he has Stoopid parts making them now.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

OOhh,
metro, are there any other pics of your car?

Seth


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Pics dont do his car justice.  stealth


----------



## metro_se-r (May 5, 2003)

Brian,
I got the grille from SyndicateBro last year. The last I heard is that he sold the design and you can now find it sold on the internet. Don't know if this is true though.
Seth,
I havn't taken my own yet, waiting to do the engine bay first. But here is a pic that SelRider99 took at the CT meet.
http://photo.starblvd.net/~selrider99/1-3-2.jpg?i=1057747439
Andre,
next time we should at least try to talk to each other. I've been to two meets so far, CT this year, and the one in PA last year. And both times didn't get to meet you.
-Dimitri


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

metro_se-r said:


> *The last I heard is that he sold the design and you can now find it sold on the internet. Don't know if this is true though.*


 He works with stoopidparts.com. They are the primary manufacturer of the products he designs.


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

dimitri, your car is lowwwww, haha

scorchin's got it made if thats the case, damn, i need to find a company to design all the stuff i come up with, or better yet, i need to form my own company... BS PERFORMANCE!!! haha


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Cool then. I will make it my point of duty to attack you at the next meet....

Since this is the almighty "show us your grille" thread, can you photoshoppers do me a big favor? Thank you.
I need someone, or a few people, to edit my car with a stock grille and eyebrows. The eyebrows should be agressive...skyline agressive, going from the top of the outer headlight edge, to just above the middle of the headlight on the inner edge. The eyebrow *must not* go over the corner lamps. I hope you understand what I mean.  I want to do this, but wanna see a pic before I do it. Once again gentlemen and ladies, thank you.
A pic of the car is here: http://groups.msn.com/srac/shoebox.msnw?action=ShowPhoto&PhotoID=89


----------



## sentragtr20 (Jun 8, 2002)

Before:










After:


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*Here Is the Syndicate C/F With the C/F eyebrows!*










They are availible through me and formerly Stoopid Parts now revamped to vision2c, The new site will be up in about a week, and you can take orders now through me....

[email protected]


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

hey andre, check out my car, i have the eyebrows i think that you want 

http://members.cardomain.com/nissanracing08

check out page 2 for up close shots, from what you said, mine are right on, word for word. i make them for 60 a pair, shipping included, just PM me if you are interested


----------



## CHI-B14SENTRA (May 1, 2002)

[/B][/QUOTE] 

Is this the modified Ninja Car Omega front bumper?!?!?


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Yeah I know....thats where I got the idea from....a post you did a couple of weeks ago. I just want to see what it would look like in my application.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Andre.








If you want to see anything else, or some changes let me know.


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

hmm, how would they look color matched to the car?


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)




----------



## maxedout97maxima (Dec 2, 2002)

*BLING, BLING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*











-TRENZ Polished Billet Grill Insert.

-TRENZ Polished Billet Valance Insert.


----------



## sentragtr20 (Jun 8, 2002)

> Is this the modified Ninja Car Omega front bumper?!?!?


Modified Omega Yes

I dunno about the Ninja car part!!


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Kristinspapi,
Very nice grill. How did you do it? What kind of material is that. 

I jacked your pic, cause I dont have any of my front end that are very clear, to show you guys how I want mine to turn out. I have all the materials at work, just a matter of time and some alumiloy.












Do you guys think its too much? Maybe I should stay with my crystal clears, instead of the halos.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

hehe, that is definately different /\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Cool thanks.  Now take out the top part of the grille, and make the eyebrows thinner....so it will look like the Syndicate grille, with thinner eyebrows. And if its not too much, make one with the eybrows curved a little to flow with the grille.  Thanks
Oh, and I mean the body color one.


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

*My new grill*


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\
Lookin good


----------



## sentragtr20 (Jun 8, 2002)

Hey Jay

That Grille looks like something I have seen before...LOL

Where did you get the mesh?? I could see through the mesh that was on it before..

Did you repaint it??


----------



## metro_se-r (May 5, 2003)

you can get the mesh at Home Depot for $6. Just make sure you buy the gutter mesh.


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

sentragtr20 said:


> *Hey Jay
> 
> That Grille looks like something I have seen before...LOL
> 
> ...


Yes I did.....the mesh is from auto-zone....


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Different grill, thinner eyebrows.









Curved eyebrows.


----------



## metro_se-r (May 5, 2003)

Andre, 
you gotta get the 200 bumper.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

I've been wanting a 200sx bumper for a while....I do like the 99 bumpers though....I just got no money to do a swap. Thanks again for the pics Nos.


----------



## metro_se-r (May 5, 2003)

Andre,
you can find a 200sx bumper cover for around $100! you just gotta know where to look. i found mine with a stillen lip for $200.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Hmmmm....my friend needs a bumper cover too....I'll let her know when I see her again. I think I'm gonna stick with the stock bumper....got a little idea I'm playing with.


----------



## zshopa (May 14, 2003)




----------



## GTSboy (Dec 14, 2002)

My b14 GTS grill 

http://www.pbase.com/image/8536258


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

nice grille...always had lotsa love for the Sentra GTS...much more better than the Super Touring Sentra..

Click the 2000 Sentra link on my sig to see the Exalta grille


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Damn, ur the first person I've seen with the GTS. GOD I WANT THAT FRONT BUMPER (someone tell me if they can get me that front bumper cheap).


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Justin, that Nissan OEM GTS bumper set he has is 
worth Php30,000 (which is like $600+ roughly) according to GTSboy himself. There are numerous fiberglass copies of it here but nothing beats Nissan Original Parts.


----------



## FadedKM83 (Jan 27, 2003)

are there any aftermarket grills made to fit well with the '98 200sx headlights? (you know, the inner bottom corners are indented a bit)
all of the grills ive see only really look well with full headlights.

i guess i dont mind the stock grill.... but the chrome one on this thread looks cool too.


----------



## 99Stealthy (Jul 27, 2003)

SNO, your custom front grill is really unique. i love it.


----------



## fondoo (May 2, 2002)

check out more pic's http://www.geocities.com/cad_design2000/


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

fondoo said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


linky no worky


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

sno said:


> *linky no worky  *


----------



## im2kwik4u (Oct 10, 2002)

Custom "Do-it-yourself-$2-HomeDepot-grille"


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

Looks good though


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

99Stealthy said:


> *SNO, your custom front grill is really unique. i love it. *


just saw this a month after it was posted. thanks


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

im2kwik4u said:


> *Custom "Do-it-yourself-$2-HomeDepot-grille"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You know, it actually looks really great with the 99 FB


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

....i really like our cars in that green......theres 2 of em around here that i know of, a sentra and a 200sx.....and i give a long glance everytime i see em

nice rides you guys got goin


----------



## fondoo (May 2, 2002)

*repost*


----------



## Hawkon (Dec 9, 2003)

Looks home made? 










Dont worry, it'll be nice when I'm done with it.


----------



## Quepias (Jul 25, 2002)

Here's mine.


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

is that a maxima grille on a sentra?


----------



## Quepias (Jul 25, 2002)

go4broke44 said:


> is that a maxima grille on a sentra?


That's a customized grille, top and bottom layer was cut. Doing that was a pita.
:crazy:


----------



## TofuShop (Oct 15, 2003)

wow very good idea Quepias. i probably woulda done the same thing if i saw this earlier .. but i just bought and received my new OE grille (mesh) that everyone wants ...


----------



## PK_Rider (Nov 12, 2003)

*Same Thing*



Quepias said:


> That's a customized grille, top and bottom layer was cut. Doing that was a pita.
> :crazy:


I did the same thing except i painted the mesh black. THE BIGGEST PAIN IN THE ASS EVER!!! I dont reccomend to anybody with little or no patience....seriously. I'll post pics of mine when i get a chance


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

here's my new Syndicate grille, can't wait to put it on:


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Whoa-ho... mine's the sweetest!


















10 minutes with a hacksaw blade and a Dremel. Oh yeah.

Justin - PAINT THE SIDES OF THOSE EYEBROWS!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

samo said:


> Justin - PAINT THE SIDES OF THOSE EYEBROWS!


I know it'll go better with the car's lines, but It may interrupt the flow of the eyebrows. I got c/f fever, baby.


----------



## xdrian (Jan 15, 2004)

samo said:


> Whoa-ho... mine's the sweetest!


 Nice job on the grill, do those help at all though ?


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

What, the foggies? The help a ton.

The grille is ass, but it helps cool the car down


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

samo said:


> What, the foggies? The help a ton.
> 
> The grille is ass, but it helps cool the car down


When you are you going to get rid of that SuuBooRuuu and get a real car?....lol...


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

My Subaru runs a lot better than my "real car" ever did. I doubt the Sentra could have made it to California and back loaded to the roof, and on the roof, with stuff  .

Nonetheless, once I have $10,000 to drop on a nice VR6 Corrado, I'll have a "real" car  .


----------



## xdrian (Jan 15, 2004)

samo said:


> My Subaru runs a lot better than my "real car" ever did. I doubt the Sentra could have made it to California and back loaded to the roof, and on the roof, with stuff  .
> 
> Nonetheless, once I have $10,000 to drop on a nice VR6 Corrado, I'll have a "real" car  .


lol, i cant beleive it would make that kind of trip


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

The EA82 engine and drivetrain are both extremely reliable and well-made. The Subaru has been through hell and back (trips to Canada, California, going mudding, drifting in the snow) and it keeps on trucking. It may be ugly, but it's a great car.


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

I know subaru is a great .
I'm still missing my 1981 subaru (my first car)


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Hell yeah, Subarus kick ass. Mine's proven itself to be pretty unstoppable. It's a lot of fun to get sideways in the snow, too  .


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

samo said:


> Hell yeah, Subarus kick ass.


And your's is powered by love, flowers, and hippie powaz


----------



## OneFastStanza (Mar 6, 2003)




----------



## felix822 (Sep 13, 2003)

here's the S5 chrome grille on my 97 Maxima


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

*Syndicate c/f grille*


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

JayL1967 said:


>


aw man, someone already stole my look.


----------



## B14Nizmo97 (Jun 4, 2005)

*my Lucino grille*


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

98-99 OEM in Carbon Fiber....


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

B14Nizmo97 said:


>


someone could use some Liuspeed Tuning Corners


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> someone could use some Liuspeed Tuning Corners



shamless plug of the day :thumbup:


----------



## Twomissanman (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

????^^^^????


----------

